# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even kort

## Karintje

Ik ben Karin en nieuw op dit forum. Ik ben beenmergdonor geweest voor een familielid en wil graag praten met iemand die dit ook heeft gedaan en die het net zoals ik een enorm indrukwekkende ervaring vond, maar emotioneel ook erg zwaar.

----------

